# Driver de Computador



## Sktz

Estou precisando saberr o seguinte:

A palavra *"driver"* no sentido de informática, como por exemplo, _"driver de instalação"_ de um determinado dispositivo, ttem ambém o mesmo significado em Espanhol?

A frase que estou trabalhando é "Cia do Driver", ou seja, "Empresa dos Drivers" ou "Local especializado em Drivers para computadores".

Alguém poderia me ajudar/ ou até mesmo sugerir uma boa tradução para isto?


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Sktz, 

De acordo com esta discussão em outro fórum, parece que mantêm driver e também o traduzem como controlador no México. Deve ser diferente  nos diversos países...


----------



## Sktz

Vanda, muito obrigado pelas boas vindas.

Ok, se mantêm driver fica muito mais simples. Até onde eu sei alguns países (línguas) abominam os anglicismos, como França, e talvez a Argentina. Mas por outro lado a Itália e o Brasil os incormporam tais como são, sem nem pensar, não é mesmo? Abraços.


----------



## Vanda

De qualquer forma é melhor você aguardar um pouco mais. Como é fim de ano, os foreros estão mais ausentes, mas logo logo aparece um ou outro nativo de outros países com outras sugestões.
Edit:Veja de acordo com esta página também, parece ser controlador o nome mais generalizado.


----------



## Babutxi

Olá, 
em Espanha só usamos a palavra "driver". Não sei se para os irmãos do outro lado do Atlántico é igual. Espere as suas dicas


----------



## Mangato

Infelizmente Babutxi tem razão. Quase sempre utilizamos _drivers._ Nalgumas ocasiões tenho ouvido falar de controladores; controladores de impresora ou _drivers_ de impresora


----------



## Tomby

Em Espanha usa-se muitíssimo a palavra inglesa "drivers" no mundo informático. Não faço a menor idéia do que são. Não sei até que ponto os técnicos em informática poderiam associar _controladores_ [palavra que provem do anglicismo "control"] com "drivers".

Feliz 2008!


----------



## Sktz

Obrigado a todos.

Controladores, em português, seria uma palavra também correta (pelo menos aqui no Brasil), mas usamos unicamente _*driver*._

*Tombatossals*, drivers são programas específicos fornecidos pelo fabricante que controlam, dirigem, determinadas partes do computador, como a impressora, o mouse, o vídeo, etc. Sem estes drivers, o equipamento não tem utilidade. Assim é necessário um driver específico para que determinada impressora (ou qualquer outro equipamento) funcione em um certo sistema operacional, como o Windows XP, por exemplo. Não sei se lhe ajudei...

Abraços a todos e Feliz Ano Novo!


----------



## Tomby

Sktz said:


> Obrigado a todos.
> 
> Controladores, em português, seria uma palavra também correta (pelo menos aqui no Brasil), mas usamos unicamente _*driver*._
> 
> *Tombatossals*, drivers são programas específicos fornecidos pelo fabricante que controlam, dirigem, determinadas partes do computador, como a impressora, o mouse, o vídeo, etc. Sem estes drivers, o equipamento não tem utilidade. Assim é necessário um driver específico para que determinada impressora (ou qualquer outro equipamento) funcione em um certo sistema operacional, como o Windows XP, por exemplo. Não sei se lhe ajudei...
> 
> Abraços a todos e Feliz Ano Novo!


Sim, ajudou, mas eu cheguei tarde ao comboio "com destino à informática", quero dizer que não tenho jeito nenhum para esta ciência. Quando tenho algum problema com o computador tenta consertá-lo a minha filha, a seguir (como quase sempre) vem o técnico informático. 
Feliz 2008 para si também!


----------



## Denis555

Também acho que às vezes a informática está cada vez mais complicada!

Para uma mais fácil compreensão dos _brasileiros_:


Tombatossals said:


> Sim, ajudou, mas eu cheguei tarde ao comboio*(=trem)* "com destino à informática", quero dizer que não tenho jeito nenhum para esta ciência. Quando tenho algum problema com o computador tenta consertá-lo a minha filha, a seguir (como quase sempre) vem o técnico informático.
> Feliz 2008 para si*(=você)* também!


 
E igualmente um feliz 2008 pra você! ¡Un feliç 2008!


----------



## Mangato

Tombatossals said:


> Em Espanha usa-se muitíssimo a palavra inglesa "drivers" no mundo informático. Não faço a menor idéia do que são. Não sei até que ponto os técnicos em informática poderiam associar _controladores_ [palavra que provem do anglicismo "control"] com "drivers".
> 
> Feliz 2008!


 
No manual do Windows XP professional, versão 2002 no apartado instalação aparece

_controlador: softward que permite la comunicaciónentre Windows XP y los dispositivos de hardward (por ejemplo una impresora_)

O problema é que estos equivalentes sempre chegam a destempo, quando o anglicismo já ficou acomodado na linguagem. 

FELIZ 2008. Acho que con tantos e tão bons desejos vamos a ser muito felices


----------



## Tomby

Mangato said:


> No manual do Windows XP professional, versão 2002 no apartado instalação aparece
> 
> _controlador: softward que permite la comunicaciónentre Windows XP y los dispositivos de hardward (por ejemplo una impresora_)
> 
> O problema é que estos equivalentes sempre chegam a destempo, quando o anglicismo já ficou acomodado na linguagem.
> 
> FELIZ 2008. Acho que con tantos e tan bons desejos vamos a ser muito felices


*Cartão vermelho para mim*. 
Como sou incapaz de decifrar o que dizem os folhetos informáticos, praticamente rejeito lê-los. 
Feliz 2008!


----------



## Sktz

É quase ninguém lê. Eu também não leio. Só na hora que dá pau!

Um abraço a todos e nestas últimas horas de 2007, mais uma vez, Feliz 2008.


----------



## Cineclubista

"Softward"? "Hardward"?

Em informática, aqui no Brasil, conheço os termos dicionarizados "software" e "hardware".

Como se já não bastassem as "traduções" _deletar_, _digitar_ e assemelhadas...


----------

